# Tropical community tank, Green Severum or pair of rams?



## Dexter. (Oct 23, 2012)

Basic question really, more so about the temperament of Severums in community tanks if people have experience, as well as paired Rams. Below will be a list of my stock, I don't want to hear negativity about how you think there's too many fish or that some don't work with others in the tank. I have had incredibly good luck and this tank has been well established for nearly a year now. It is a very heavily planted tropical tank that has more than enough room/small areas for fish to keep to themselves.

Stock list as of now:
4 angels, 2 black 2 gold (breeding pair in there somewhere, I've seen eggs a couple times...but they've been eaten before any fry appear).
2 gold gouramis (dumb and dumber, don't bother anyone in the tank but each other...quite entertaining at times).
4 clown loaches, the scavengers.
2 zebra striada botia...? (something like that, I call them zebra loaches for ease of conversation).
7 black neon tetras...wanderers, started with a larger group but a few got picked off early by filters and such when it got up and running last year.
1 rainbow shark...the loner, swims about minding his own business...only gets fussy when feeding occasionally, but don't they all :roll: 
3 plecos...bushnose, clown, and royal, the bottom feeders.
Lastly, the new addition of a West African Kribnesis. Had a pair in my 20L for quite some time, one decided to take out some rage on the other and that was that...upon a good cleaning of the tank and whatnot I decided I wasn't maintaining the second tank for now with one fish in it...tossed her in the 75 and I've never seen that fish happier, as of now there's no reason to change it.

So basically, my question in wanting a Severum is to get something with some size in there aside from the Angels once they've grown. I figure as a loner and no other male/female to be protective of there shouldn't be too much aggression out of it. The angels only fuss with each other here and there but it's usually over the female, which the Severum would have nothing to do with. I've always liked Green Severums, just cool looking fish to me...even Gold ones. Rams, LOVE German Blue Rams. My LFS has a few right now that are gorgeous and I've always wanted a pair. Some say they do well in community tanks, some say they can be the meanest ones there. I do have a 20L that's now empty, which I could use...but the ease of maintaining one tank would be nice if I can have all the fish I truly enjoy.

Any insight on the subject would be great. Please keep negativity to yourself, Thumper was a smart little bunny.

Thanks :dancing:


----------



## hauntingurcoma (Dec 19, 2011)

i have a green sev with 3 bolivians and a festvum and the all get along great.I would add the sev and some rams.I have a rainbow shark also and he only bothers the rosey barbs during feeding time.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Severums and festivums will eat your plants. I have a turquoise Severum in my tank and he pretty big. He shows no aggression at all. I also have a very small red Severum that has a lot of attitude and may have to go when he gets bigger.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

I have a pair of german rams, very entertaining fish, severums are pretty but tend to get large, a nice festivum pair would do. In the wild they are found with angelfish and discus.


----------



## Dexter. (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys. I'm gonna keep checking in at my LFS for a nice severum and try to find a pair of rams then and see what happens. I forgot to add, since most of the fish are still technically "young" and will not be full grown for quite a long time...I do plan on upgrading the tank in the future to a 125 if possible which would leave much more room for them all. I wouldn't really add any more fish either aside from maybe another group of dither's.


----------

